# The basics...



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

To the people who are learning about gaining quality muscular weight:

the demands of gaining muscular weight are as follows:

1. Stimulating muscular growth by heavy, intense consistent bodybuilding training.

2. Eating a suffecient amount of protein to fill the demand of amino acids created by the training.

3. Increasing overall caloric intake to a sufficient degreee to support the demands of intense exercise, but not so much as to create an unwanted gain in body fat

4. Keeping your aerobic training to a healthy minimum, no more than 30 minutes a day, 4 or 5 days a week.

You cant always bring food with you everywhere you go so start supplementing your diet with protein shakes. Here are some ideas:

16 ounces milk or juice

8 ounces cream

6 eggs

6 teaspoons lecithin granules

3/4 cup whey protein powder

there is 98 grams of protein in this single serving. Check out some of the earlier threads to learn more specifically about diet and training, there is more than enough information here to get you started believe me!!!! If you want it bad enough, no matter what your size you will gain weight and put good quality muscle mass on.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

good post.

what are lecithin granules and where do u get them from?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> good post.
> 
> what are lecithin granules and where do u get them from?


800 to 1000mg's of Lecithin will lower cholesterol. 

Good post James.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

the gaining weight section has een drying up a little lately, i think we need to pump it up with some more info.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

would you eat raw eggs in your shake?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> would you eat raw eggs in your shake?


i have 5 in a shake everyday...

nuke them in a microwave for 30 secs...add abit of milk,some honey and some protien powder and it tastes good....job done :bounce:


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

lecithin u can get almost anywhere... try H&B....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

you can put anything into protein shakes.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

so 30 secs and i am salmonella free?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i cant b totally sure mate as i dont want it to happen to ya but i have at least 4 raw eggs a day only nuked for 20-30 secs in the microwave and i have never had a problem...touch wood


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

diary barry said:


> touch wood


leave it there winger


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

In wingers case it would be stroke wood :lift:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Shib said:


> In wingers case it would be stroke wood :lift:


stroke anything...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> .touch wood


Just as long as the wood is mine I will be ok. Hell so hard a cat cant scratch it. 

Pink steel.........lol.

Y I Ota


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Just as long as the wood is mine I will be ok. Hell so hard a cat cant scratch it.
> 
> Pink steel.........lol.
> 
> Y I Ota


you said it


----------

